# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Afvallen tijdens menopauze is zinloos

## FRANCOIS580

*Vrouwen in de menopauze wordt aangeraden nauwlettend toe te zien op wat ze eten. Tijdens de overgang verloopt hun stofwisseling immers langzamer. Een gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd voedingspatroon is vooral dan erg belangrijk om de vervelende ongemakken die met de menopauze gepaard gaan, te verzachten. Je kan dus zélf veel doen om de opvliegers waarmee vrouwen in de menopauze meestal te kampen hebben, te voorkomen door aangepaste voeding. 
Voeding is niet alleen daarom zo belangrijk. Tijdens recente wetenschappelijke studies kwamen onderzoekers te weten dat het zinloos is tijdens je menopauze te diëten. Waarom is diëten tijdens je overgang tijdverlies en dus zinloos, en wat kun je doen aan de zogenoemde opvliegers tijdens de menopauze?* 


*(Francois580)*


Wetenschappers aan de meest befaamde universiteiten van Amerika en Groot-Brittanië onderzochten de gevolgen van een gezond, gevarieerd en evenwichtig voedingspatroon op het gewicht en de gezondheid van vrouwen in de menopauze. Allen kwamen tot enkele opmerkelijke vaststellingen. Zo onder meer dat diëten bij vrouwen in de menopauze om hun geen enkel blijvend resultaat oplevert. 
Na hun overgang nemen ze terug in gewicht toe. In vele gevallen wegen ze dan zelfs meer dan bij de start van hun dieet.


*Gewicht en vet verliezen* 


Tijdens een dieet verlies je niet alleen overbodige kilo's, maar ook een vetvrije massa zoals spierweefsel. En uitgerekend één vierde van hun gewichtsverlies bestaat uit zo'n vetvrije massa.
Aan het meest recente wetenschappelijk onderzoek namen vrouwen deel in de leeftijd van vijftig tot zeventig jaar. Hun lichaamssamenstelling werd vooraf bepaald na een dieet dat vijf maanden duurde. 
Tijdens hun calorie- arm dieet verloren de deelneemsters aan dit onderzoek tweemaal zoveel vet als spiermassa, en na afloop zelfs viermaal meer vet dan spier. Eerdere onderzoeken bij jongere mensen liet zien dat hun gewicht en vetgehalte nagenoeg hetzelfde was gebleven in verhouding vet/spier*..../...
*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...s-zinloos.html

----------


## Karin63

Interessant artikel FRANCOIS580. Ik had ook al gemerkt dat er 'spontaan' vetrolletjes komen, vooral op mijn buik en billen....  :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Karin!

----------


## martadekoi

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben Marta en ik zit nu in de overgang en ik heb echt veel last van overgang symptomen. Ik hoop dan ook dat iemand mij hier wat tips kan geven om daar van af te komen. Ook alvast bedankt ervoor dat jullie me duidelijk hebben gemaakt goed te letten op mijn eten als ik in de menopauze zit want ik wist niet dat je gewicht onstabieler wordt in deze periode. Ik hoop op een snele reactie, 
Groetjes Marta en bedankt.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Martha, en... Daar zorg ik vlug voor!

Groetjes,

Francois580

----------


## ladietjelee

Ik zat met hetzelfde maar ik heb wel de oplossing gevonden om verlost te zijn van heel wat overtollige kilo's en dat is Appesat. Ik kom regelmatig in Engeland en zag dat daar in de drogisterij en heb het opgezocht en gebruikt en echt waar: Voor blijvend resultaat kun je veel beter Appesat gebruiken. Daarmee eet je normaal maar minder, het wordt de natuurlijke maagballon genoemd en is ontworpen door artsen in Engeland. Genomen een half uur vóór voedsel, werkt het door het stimuleren van de hongersensoren in de maagwand, die een signaal sturen naar de hersenen dat zegt dat de maag vol is, en dat is belangrijk als u wilt afvallen.Omdat Appesat actief is in je maag voor, tijdens en na het eten, verhoogt het aantal 'buik vol' berichten verzonden naar uw hersenen - waardoor u dat “buikvolgevoel” aanzienlijk veel langer voelt. En dat is de sleutel tot een goede afvalrace die u gaat winnen! Appesat is geen maaltijdvervanger. Het is gewoon een natuurlijk vezelproduct op basis van ingrediënten die speciaal zijn ontworpen om u te helpen aan een voller gevoel waardoor u minder eet. Een natuurlijke maagballon, het verlaat het lichaam ook weer op de natuurlijke manier…mooier kan het niet! Appesat bevat een speciale soort zeewier die zorgvuldig werd geoogst van boerderijen aan de Franse Atlantische kust. Appesat stelt mensen in staat om succesvol gezonde nieuwe eetgewoonten aan te leren en die kan worden gehandhaafd op een permanente basis. Tot nu toe nog alleen in Engeland verkrijgbaar, maar vorig jaar van vakantie meegenomen en met succes zelf gebruikt maar heb nu nog paar pakjes over, dus als er iemand belangstelling heeft, mail me maar.

----------

